# New to the board



## Voodoo51016 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey new guy to the board,...been away from the scene for quite a while due to a couple major surgeries, but have been back at it pretty steady for about a year and a half,...looking forward to relearning how to go about it all


----------



## macedog24 (Oct 1, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs welcome.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Voodoo51016 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks,...glad to be here been lurking for a while trying to get caught back up,...lol a lot is different  from when I was younger,...reading all the forums and trying to get acclimated


----------



## brazey (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Riles (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 5, 2018)

Voodoo51016 said:


> Hey new guy to the board,...been away from the scene for quite a while due to a couple major surgeries, but have been back at it pretty steady for about a year and a half,...looking forward to relearning how to go about it all


Welcome

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## adhome01 (Oct 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## anabolicalliance (Jan 31, 2019)

Glad to have you with us !


----------

